

ReactOS now (from 0.3.17) is a able to run Steam (but for now not so fast) - jeditobe
http://www.reactos.org/forum/viewtopic.php?p=113008#p113008

======
jeditobe
[http://cs625629.vk.me/v625629775/88f9/meAsAweuuO8.jpg](http://cs625629.vk.me/v625629775/88f9/meAsAweuuO8.jpg)
proof picture

